# She's so Fluffy!



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

Breed: Miniature American Eskimo
Name: Fluffy

4/6/2012
Fluffy at 8 weeks old. This is at her breeders home.

























She's on the left with her older sister Flint.

















And her Mommy! Fluffy was pretty worn out during our visit.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

4/16/2012
Fluffy at 9.5 weeks old! Her first day at her new home!















She's so white!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... she is so cute she looks like a stuffie!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

what a beautiful puppy. She needs an Alaskan name lol Mahaska is the native word for white cloud tahoma means snowy peak


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe ... she is so cute she looks like a stuffie!





odiesmom said:


> what a beautiful puppy. She needs an Alaskan name lol Mahaska is the native word for white cloud tahoma means snowy peak


Thank you! And that is a very interesting name suggestion. My sister thought of the name and we thought it would be interesting to name it that. Since everyone that passes by say "Ohh shes so fluffy!, Whats her name? Her names Fluffy."


4/16/2012








On the same day. I took her to my gf's house and she bought a t-shirt for her. She doesn't like it tho =/ haha.


4/17/2012
























After her shower she was pretty exhausted

4/21/2012
























Her first time seeing her reflection. It was pretty funny because she kept barking at the reflection and kept trying to paw it.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

She is beautiful!

~Erica~


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, Eskies are such adorable dogs!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

She's So cute I melted..


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

Just chilling in the yard.








My friend made this picture after she met Fluffy.


5/9/2012








Before a shower. She had diarrhea and it smeared on her butt so we decided to give her a bath.


























On her favorite chair after a shower!


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

6/11/2012
















At the vet. Getting her rabies shot! Now she's ready to step into the world!

6/13/2012
























At Petsmart


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not normally a fan of clothes on dogs. But seriously that little blue monster hoody is probably the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! It makes me want to get one!!!!


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

5/06/2012
















Watermelon!!


5/10/2012










5/19/2012
















Her dad Cruz came for a visit! They look so alike!


6/06/2012











6/24/2012








She likes to sleep under her bed sometimes?


6/24/2012


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Raiz3l said:


> My friend made this picture after she met Fluffy.


This made me laugh so hard!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Daenerys said:


> This made me laugh so hard!


Same here! I thought it was the cutest thing ever. 

~Erica~


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

5/12/2012
















Her first time eating watermelon!

7/14/2012
























I absolutely love that smile of hers!


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

7/27/2012

























Haha we went to Safeway for some midnight snacks! And shes apparently doing shopping of her own!

7/29/2012


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been reduced to a cooing pile of mush looking through these photos. SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! Picking out the "Beggin Strips" is she?  Too much little fluffy white dog cuteness!!! ... giving me crazy urges for another fluffy white pup! Lol! ( 57 yrs old or not ... I think my Dad would kick me out! Lol! xD)


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable! I <3 Eskies. Seriously, too cute!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!!

This is a pic of my Poppy at 15yrs old (R.I.P.) Her mother was full Standard Eskimo, Daddy was who knows what. Your pictures remind me so much of Poppy. (With the exception of coloring and the ears.) This is exactly what she looked like in her younger days. Her coat began thinning at about 13.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

melundie said:


> I have been reduced to a cooing pile of mush looking through these photos. SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can hardly stand it.





gingerkid said:


> Oh my goodness, she is adorable! I <3 Eskies. Seriously, too cute!


Thank you! Sometimes I think all this cuteness will drive me crazy xP



Abbylynn said:


> Lol! Picking out the "Beggin Strips" is she?  Too much little fluffy white dog cuteness!!! ... giving me crazy urges for another fluffy white pup! Lol! ( 57 yrs old or not ... I think my Dad would kick me out! Lol! xD)


Haha tho every time I bring her to the park, a mini shower (washing paws and belly) comes right after when we get back home. And I try to bring her to parks at least 3 times a week.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

RedGermanPinscher said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> This is a pic of my Poppy at 15yrs old (R.I.P.) Her mother was full Standard Eskimo, Daddy was who knows what. Your pictures remind me so much of Poppy. (With the exception of coloring and the ears.) This is exactly what she looked like in her younger days. Her coat began thinning at about 13.


Hmm when I put a picture of her side by side, they do show a small resemblance. I'm loving her ears xD. I'm sorry to hear about Poppy but she looks adorable! I'm sure she's given you lots of great memories to look back on.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

8/1 - A day at the park.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

7/29
Another day at the park with her best friend Bee! Fluffy hasn't seen her in over a month and she's gotten a bit more aggressive with her (aggressive play but Bee seems to be enjoying it even tho she's smaller). I think partly because Bee has gotten neutered recently.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful photos! Beautiful pup.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Those are the most adorable pictures,looks like a stuffed doll!! I love the little jacket with the hood.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

super cute and super fluffy...adorable.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh man! That belly! I so miss Chloe's little soft pink tummy! She is now 4yr old & as soon as she feels my hand on her legs she instantly rolls for belly rubs because I was always rubbing her cute tummy, now it's all fur! 

I cannot recommend stong enough, take obedience classes...eskies are master manipulaters. Chloe had all 15 staff at her daycare fooled, without realizing it she had all of them each trained for a behavior. So depending on what she wanted & who she saw nearby depended on what she would do. They had a chat w me when she was about 10mo old because she kept the staff running. I asked them why are they letting her control them & not using her obedience training. They didn't realize she was already in her third class & had them all fooled. Things changed quickly when they realized she played them. Was hysterical. If she wanted petted, she knew what to do for who she wanted. If she wanted played with she knew what to do, if she just wanted a visit.... Yup, all fooled. They still laugh about it, especially because almost all the staff either show or breed there, they are experienced handlers. 

Enjoy your baby, it passes fast! She is a doll.

Ps..why the booties?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

mashlee08 said:


> I'm not normally a fan of clothes on dogs. But seriously that little blue monster hoody is probably the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! It makes me want to get one!!!!


I agree..lsuper adorable. Eskies have dual coats and really do not need or care for clothes usually.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

It's been month's since I last came on this site and wanted to share more of Fluffy's pictures! She's basically the same, her cute and energetic self!

The month of October she got a haircut! We asked to cut the body and tail and a tiny bit surrounded her head but they cut too much =/. We wanted to have her grow a lions mane xD. But it still turned out nicely and i grew to like it. No more Fluffy-ness!










































Her favorite bunny!







[/URL]


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

This was taken back in November 2012, but she does this almost every other night.








[/URL]

Lately I've been coming home late and I've noticed something. Around 11pm-12am, when my parent's are asleep, if Fluffy is not sleeping in my sister's room, she will wait for me by the window and greet me when I come home, no matter how late it is! She does this almost every night. This is truly a man's best friend!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Her coat is far too short for a double coated breed. You can still get a neat & tidy trim without shaving. Find a groomer experienced w double coat fluffy dogs. She's growing up beautifully.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Fluffy is growing up and is such a pretty girl. She has such a pretty little face. Over the years I am completely convinced that a dog is man's best friend too! (also .... I ended up getting that little fluffy white dog after all .... the funny part is that Dad is the one who got her for me! Lol! )


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Yup!!!
Very very fluffy indeed!
Ball o' cute fluff!

Big giant fluff.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone! And thx luv2byte. I will look into that.

December 2012
Her Christmas present! xD









Jan. 2013
























Her fur grew pretty quickly since Oct.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

luv2byte said:


> Her coat is far too short for a double coated breed. You can still get a neat & tidy trim without shaving. Find a groomer experienced w double coat fluffy dogs. She's growing up beautifully.


Agree! Find another groomer who knows not to shave her - her coat might not be the same. It does look tons better in the Jan. pictures though!

I also think your photos capture Eskie personality really well! Snowball does the same silly kind of prancing run when he's playing, and has the same silly grin. They're silly, fluffy, loveable, dogs...!


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Agree! Find another groomer who knows not to shave her - her coat might not be the same. It does look tons better in the Jan. pictures though!
> 
> I also think your photos capture Eskie personality really well! Snowball does the same silly kind of prancing run when he's playing, and has the same silly grin. They're silly, fluffy, loveable, dogs...!


Thanks! There's not much eskie's where I'm from and it's quite rare to find see one in the park (Either that or I'm not looking in the right place haha). But they are adorable and silly doggies!
I haven't realized till now, but Fluffy is a very photogenic dog xD

**And I love the picture f your eskie in your sig. He's like "Yea, I look awesome in these shades".


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

" SHE'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

I can't believe nobody's posted that yet.

Fluffy is a very good looking girl, and I love her seal impression.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Eskies at play are beyond adorable! Our Chloe is 5yr old this summer & she is hysterical & so animated when she plays. Some days she seems over the top happy, prancing, " smiling", vocal..it's cute. Our fave thing is she is vocal - she groans like an old man when she stretches, awake or asleep. She slaps my hubby when she knows he's holding out treats then grumbles at him. She has a huge range of vocal noises she makes.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

luv2byte said:


> Eskies at play are beyond adorable! Our Chloe is 5yr old this summer & she is hysterical & so animated when she plays. Some days she seems over the top happy, prancing, " smiling", vocal..it's cute. Our fave thing is she is vocal - she groans like an old man when she stretches, awake or asleep. She slaps my hubby when she knows he's holding out treats then grumbles at him. She has a huge range of vocal noises she makes.


Snowball too! I mean, he barks (of course), but I thought the range of sounds he makes were only made by huskies, lol. I haven't been able to capture it yet, but I want to train him to sound like a pony on command - he does it anyway, lol. AND he'll "slap" me if he thinks I'm holding out on treats! Crazy.

Raiz3l - thanks! I'm awful at pictures and constantly get lazy eye, so one of the member on here "fixed" it for me, lol. It seems like there aren't many eskies here either, but they're probably more popular here because they're kind of a cold weather breed (and man is it cold here!). Weirdly, there are 3 other eskies in my neighborhood, but I don't think we've ever seen a single one anywhere in the city at an off-leash park (because they're rare, I think, not because they don't get out).


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

luv2byte said:


> Eskies at play are beyond adorable! Our Chloe is 5yr old this summer & she is hysterical & so animated when she plays. Some days she seems over the top happy, prancing, " smiling", vocal..it's cute. Our fave thing is she is vocal - she groans like an old man when she stretches, awake or asleep. She slaps my hubby when she knows he's holding out treats then grumbles at him. She has a huge range of vocal noises she makes.


That's so cute! Fluffy does stuff similar to Chloe especially the waking up and stretching!



gingerkid said:


> Snowball too! I mean, he barks (of course), but I thought the range of sounds he makes were only made by huskies, lol. I haven't been able to capture it yet, but I want to train him to sound like a pony on command - he does it anyway, lol. AND he'll "slap" me if he thinks I'm holding out on treats! Crazy.
> 
> Raiz3l - thanks! I'm awful at pictures and constantly get lazy eye, so one of the member on here "fixed" it for me, lol. It seems like there aren't many eskies here either, but they're probably more popular here because they're kind of a cold weather breed (and man is it cold here!). Weirdly, there are 3 other eskies in my neighborhood, but I don't think we've ever seen a single one anywhere in the city at an off-leash park (because they're rare, I think, not because they don't get out).


Haha sound like a pony?! That would be so cool!!!
Fluffy would bark if she knows I'm holding out on treats too!

I guess Eskies are more similar than we think! I've seen only 2 eskies in my area and that's from our daily walk. I haven't seen them again so far.



> She is the most adorable and the cutest dog i have ever seen. The pics are so beautiful that i just fell in love with her almost instantaneously.


Thank you!


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

Here was her Halloween costume! Last minute thing since I was so busy with school/work/internship.
Something my gf made, it was pretty hilarious especially for people passing by as we took her for a walk.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

She's so sillly :wave:


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Awww so fluffy.... as promised....


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Raiz3l said:


>


Oh my goodness, that face! How do you resist it?


----------



## ColorMePaisley (Jul 1, 2013)

She is precious!


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's some recent photo's of her. Been pretty busy but things have cooled down.


----------

